

Top 6 Web Browsers You Probably Haven’t Heard Of - insomniamg
http://crenk.com/top-6-web-browsers-you-probably-havent-heard-of/

======
josefresco
I love how Firefox which at one time was considered a lightweight version of
Mozilla now has it's own light-weight variant.

~~~
george_morgan
I found an old Phoenix (ver 0.1) binary a while back, super small and snappy.
Didn't even have Add-on support then.

------
kez
You probably haven't heard of them for a good reason...

~~~
dbz
I thought the same thing before I opened the article; however, I had heard of
two of them.

But this forum is full of hackers who create web apps and even though the
browsers may be fun for testing, I am doubtful any of those are great tools
for dev work seeing as they aren't anything close to even a trivial piece of
the browser market share.

Either way, I was appreciative of learning about new browsers. A couple of
them look like the could be worth candidates to try firebug on =]

------
nixy
Damn, and I thought I was going go get go read about obscure browsers I work
with like Fresco, Galio, Ekioh or Ipanel to name a few.

------
j_lagof
Most of these look like just extensions of the "big" ones, optimized for
specific purposes...

------
mootothemax
Wow, I'm genuinely irritated at myself for now having heard about Lunascape.
Trying it out now, and am impressed so far, recommended for web devs/designers
out there:

<http://www.lunascape.tv/>

~~~
coliveira
Why don't you get happy with yourself for finding this information, instead?

------
Tim_M
A browser that is not mentioned but I highly recommend over anything else:
<http://www.twotoasts.de/index.php?/pages/midori_summary.html>

------
zephyrfalcon
Also: Shiira [<http://shiira.jp/en.php>] (Mac OS X only)

~~~
ComputerGuru
I was all excited until this:

 _Shiira 2.2 (for Mac OS X 10.4, Universal Binary) (released on 2007/7/18)_

------
vdoma
Yeah, the ones I haven't heard of are all Mac OS specific. Not a surprise,
since I prefer Ubuntu.

------
wendroid
I'll take your six and raise you

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mothra_%28web_browser%29>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abaco_%28web_browser%29>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charon_%28web_browser%29>

